# Mon iPod Shuffle est HS



## kitetrip (12 Mars 2005)

Salut !

Je reposte le même sujet que sur Macbidouille et iGeneration.fr en espérant avoir d'autres conseils...

Possesseur d'un iMac G4 depuis plus d'un an, j'ai craqué pour l'iPod Shuffle 512Mo ces dernières vacances de Février. Il marchait parfaitement, tout était nickel. 

Seulement, depuis une semaine, mon iPod ne donne plus aucun signe de vie. Impossible d'écouter de la musique, tous les boutons restent muets. Pourtant, iTunes le reconnait, se synchronise et fonctionne parfaitement comme clef USB. Le transfert de musique marche à merveille. L'iPod se charge tranquillement, les diodes fonctionnent tant qu'elles sont branchées à l'iMac.

Cependant, un fois débranché : plus rien. Impossible de le mettre en marche, c'est comme s'il était déchargé. Le bouton testeur pour la batterie ne marche pas non plus. 
Bien sûr, j'ai restauré à plusieurs reprises la configuration d'origine à l'aide du logiciel fourni. Rien n'y fait.

Je ne comprends plus. Aidez-moi car sinon, je vais à la Fnac cette après-midi pour faire jouer la garantie.

Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2005)

Au risque de te décevoir, nous ne traitons plus sur ce forum des problèmes liés à iPod et iTunes depuis que les forums iGeneration.fr existent. 

Viens y faire un tour.


----------



## cfcv (19 Mars 2005)

Salut
j'ai quaisi eu le meme problème avec le mien sauf qu'il etait plus reconnu du tout par le mac.
comme il est garanti et à moins que cele ne soir déjà fait adresses toi à apple reparation ils t'envoient un transporteur tu mest dans la petite boite et retour à apple via transporteur sous 8 jours j'ai récupéré le mien et c'était un nouveau : ils l'ont échangé. idem pour les accessoires écouteurs hs demande de réparation faite mercredi soir nouveaux ecouteurs recus hier vendredi. comme rapidité j'ai pas encore trouvé mieux.
salut


----------

